# Rabbit stew with prunes, cooked in Trappist beer



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Konijn met pruimen*

This is a very popular authentic Flemish recipe. We call it "Konijn met pruimen", rabbit with prunes. Only 3 main players; a rabbit, a bottle of dark brown beer that can be trappist as I used or another abbey beer like for instance a dark Leffe. This is a 75 cl bottle from which I used around 50 cl. The rest was used to fuel the cook, me. And number three is prunes. I used these French "pruneaux d'Agen" but Californian prunes are equally perfect in this dish.

Rabbit;

- Sear the pieces of rabbit in oil/butter on medium high fire until all sides are nicely colored; take as much time as needed, this is slooooooow food before that concept was invented. I use a separate large pan for this, searing just a few pieces at a time. Do season systematically all meat well in this stage!!

- Meanwhile in a large cooking pot; sweat onion and/or shallots and garlic on low fire. Add a good pinch of dried thyme (a must in this dish).

- Add all meat to the cooking pot and dust with flour, turn the meat often and let cook for a while.

- Meanwhile; deglaze the hot pan in which you seared the meat with the beer; do taste the beer before, you never know...hahaha. Scrape all bits of goodness from the bottom.

- Pour the hot beer into the cooking pot over the rabbit up to a good 2/3 height. Fill the rest of the pot with veal stock or simply water until the meat is just covered. Add a couple of bay leaves and a sprig of fresh thyme.

- Simmer for 45 minutes. Then add the prunes and let simmer for another 30-45 minutes. Don't add the prunes too soon or they will nearly disappear when finished!

- Check seasoning, but above all the balance! Sometimes you need to add a little vinegar to get it right like I had to do this time. Much depends on the acidity of the beer you use.

Potatoes; We always serve this with humble simply boiled potatoes. Delicious to crush in the sauce! Another component is apple compôte, a true must.

Apple compôte; Normally you would stew apples with a bit of water and butter but this time I fried cubes of apple in good butter, then sprinkled a little sugar over them and added a hand of raisins and a squeeze of lemon juice. Delicious, even if I say so myself!

I used only shallots but later on I caramelized a few handfuls of white baby onions in butter and a little sugar and added them together with the prunes to the rabbit.

This dish can be made the day before and reheated, the taste will improve dramatically!





  








KonijnMetPruimen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








KonijnMetPruimen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Oh that sounds nice Chris. Now I'm into rabbit I'll give it a go, thanks.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Chris, that sounds great!

We are in Greece at the moment and last night at a local taverna, My husband chose a rabbit stifado. I wish I'd chosen it, my pork dish was like leather!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

tasunkawitko said:


> ... but who wants to shoot a cute little bunny? Even worse, who wants to explain to "the wife" that cute little bunny is for supper?...


I should have warned people NOT to catch those longlegged, tall, blond "conejitas" on Louboutins. Indeed hard to explain at home, but that guy in pyjamas might get after you too, you know, Hugh, Heff as the conejitas call him.


Ishbel said:


> Chris, that sounds great!
> 
> We are in Greece at the moment and last night at a local taverna, My husband chose a rabbit stifado. I wish I'd chosen it, my pork dish was like leather! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Lucky you, Ish! I mean that you're in Greece. I'm stuck here for the coming months.


----------

